# Shane Carwin growing?



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

I realize this thread is a little ridiculous, but nontheless seems to me that Shane Carwin was originally listed as 6'3", but now he's listed as 6'5" on ufc.com.

I don't really think he's any taller than Lesnar. Will be interesting to see them standing side by side come weigh in time. 

Addtionally, he doesn't look all that much taller than Gonzaga in this pic and Gonzaga is listed as 6'1" on ufc.com 

Anybody have evidence to prove otherwise?

Discuss


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Evidence? We focus mainly on wild conjecture and useless speculation when we aren't crunching MMA math.


----------



## Smiley Face (Oct 5, 2009)

Shane in actuality weighs 300-350 lbs and is 6'5" but he cuts to 260-250 and 6'1".

*Source: Disclosed.*


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

:-) said:


> Shane in actuality weighs 300-350 lbs and is 6'5" but he cuts to 260-250 and 6'1".
> 
> *Source: Disclosed.*



LMFAO LMFAO LMFAO

Who are you and where did you come from? Sourceful, concise thread one minute then hilarious post the next.


----------



## Smiley Face (Oct 5, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> LMFAO LMFAO LMFAO
> 
> Who are you and where did you come from? Sourceful, concise thread one minute then hilarious post the next.


Supporting MMA Forum, the best MMA site in the universe. :thumb02:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Shane isn't "growing" per se, he simply gets bigger and stronger the more angry he is, thus providing these odd disparities in measurement. rumor has it he was exposed to gamma radiation during a secret engineering experiment.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I love this thread so much, I wish I could have sex with it.

Now to be serious, the UFC has been known to exaggerate some stats before. I can't remember off the top of my head though.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

HexRei said:


> Shane isn't "growing" per se, he simply gets bigger and stronger the more angry he is, thus providing these odd disparities in measurement. rumor has it he was exposed to gamma radiation during a secret engineering experiment.


This is what Shane looked like before the gamma radiation.


----------



## dwn4THECOUNT (May 9, 2008)

i was talking to jeff joslin, and when he fought josh koscheck, apparently they didnt even measure his height/reach. im assuming the ufc likes to make up a few stats here and there


----------



## Smiley Face (Oct 5, 2009)

dwn4THECOUNT said:


> i was talking to jeff joslin, and when he fought josh koscheck, apparently they didnt even measure his height/reach. im assuming the ufc likes to make up a few stats here and there


Remember when Anderson Silva and Chris Leben were both 5'11"? LOL


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

He had a boner when they measured him this time.


----------



## Smiley Face (Oct 5, 2009)

steveo412 said:


> He had a boner when they measured him this time.


Yeah, he grew '4 inches' :sarcastic12:

(NO ****)


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

:-) said:


> Yeah, he grew '4 inches' :sarcastic12:
> 
> (NO ****)


:laugh:


----------



## KevinLee (Dec 31, 2006)

cdtcpl said:


> :laugh:


What's wrong with 4"? ..... that's some pretty good width!


----------



## TheGreenMachine (Aug 19, 2009)

BWoods said:


> I love this thread so much, I wish I could have sex with it.


I think you have the wrong thread. The Sexyama thread is here 

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/52347-yoshihiro-sexyama-battlestation-sexwagon.html


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Fighters get billed at different weights from different places that they go to. Nobodies growing.


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

Shane said himself he is 6'2


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Ryan1522 said:


> I realize this thread is a little ridiculous, but nontheless seems to me that Shane Carwin was originally listed as 6'3", but now he's listed as 6'5" on ufc.com.
> 
> I don't really think he's any taller than Lesnar. Will be interesting to see them standing side by side come weigh in time.
> 
> ...


 
The guy that took that pic could be in the cage and short and from the right side taking the shot making GG look larger....

Just sayin....


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

In the second pic, with them both postured up, I can see the height difference being about two inches. 6'3" total. Same height as Lesnar.


There's no way he's 6'5".


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> In the second pic, with them both postured up, I can see the height difference being about two inches. 6'3" total. Same height as Lesnar.
> 
> 
> There's no way he's 6'5".


Good find Khoveraki....:thumbsup:


----------



## turbohall (Aug 6, 2009)

Carwin looks cut but dont look as big as Brock. I tried to post pictures of Carwin and Brock next to each other but I suck at this computer stuff.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow! I haven't laughed at an internet thing in months like I did at this thread. Pure gold! Just as I was getting fed up with the regurgitation of tired old arguments over and over. This thread... a beacon of light in the shitty gloomy mist of fanboyism that has engulfed this forum like a prostitute over Bill Gates... ( I'll stop there and finish my coffee )

Can I rep the whole thread somehow?

O, regards the topic. Seems to me looking at the images that the tops of their shoulders are the same height and its Gonzagas neck angle that makes him look shorter. Innit?


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Shane Carwin growing? Ya in his head maybe.


----------



## G0K0S (Dec 27, 2008)

Shane doesn't look 2 inches taller than Gonzaga in that pic. He's like a half inch taller, and gonzaga seems to be crouching/leaning a little bit more.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Im sure he is at least 6'7 and 310 lbs by now, isnt getting bigger part of his strategy for winning this fight?


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

[email protected] his wikipedia listing him as 6'5 and Bobby Lahsley being 6'1.

check this video of Shane and Bobby together and you be the judge

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NyATTGruT4


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Damn, Lashley is a big dude.


----------



## Smiley Face (Oct 5, 2009)

Sekou said:


> [email protected] his wikipedia listing him as 6'5 and Bobby Lahsley being 6'1.
> 
> check this video of Shane and Bobby together and you be the judge
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NyATTGruT4


It's all UFC hype... I bet on the tale of the tape we'll see Carwin at 6'5" but Lesnar at 6'6"/6'7" or something stupid. 

It sounds stupid, but it could happen. lol


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Here's a photo of Optimus, Brock and Carwin standing together... Brock clearly has the size advantage over Carwin.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

SigFig said:


> Here's a photo of Optimus, Brock and Carwin standing together... Brock clearly has the size advantage over Carwin.


Yeah, but ill be damned if optimus doesnt have some dynamite quads.


----------



## Hawkeye6287 (Mar 25, 2008)

Bugger me Lashley is a big guy - i wonder if any normal sized people had walked too close to lashley and Carwin talking if they would have been sucked into orbit around them by their combined gravity.


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

What really matters in this fight is who has the scarier face, and that nod goes to Brock. 

BROCK WINS VIA SCARIER FACE, ROUND 2.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Curly said:


> What really matters in this fight is who has the scarier face, and that nod goes to Brock.
> 
> BROCK WINS VIA SCARIER FACE, ROUND 2.


lmfao


Then why does Wanderlei keep losing?


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Then why does Wanderlei keep losing?


It's only going to get worse now that he has had his scary face removed. 



Oh, and as to the OP, I purchased Shane Carwin off the 10 cent rack in the back of the town pharmacy in 1977. The instructions clearly said that if I placed him in a small dish of water, he would grow to over 300 times his orginal size. Back then, he was a cute little green sponge in what looked like a medicine caplet. He grew, and turned into a real boy. Then, he started training Martial Arts and wrestling, and it turns out sweat is even stronger than regular water, and the blood of his vanquished foes is the strongest growth factor yet! He will likely not stop until he is 43 feet tall, and has such density that he overcomes gravity, and falls through the earth's crust, through the mantel, causing him to bleed HIS OWN BLOOD, which will make him grow EVEN MORE, and then his super-density will cause him to fall through the mantel and hit the earth's molten core. The super-volcano caused by this penetration will cause the earth to implode, the dynamic equilibrium of gravity maintained for billions of years in the solar system will be thrown off, causing planets to circle ever closer, ever faster, faster CLOSER...UNTIL....the solar system collapses into the sun, which, thrown off it's axis by the impact of the accumulated mass of the accelerating solar system, rolls off to it's closest stellar neighbor, Alpha Centauri, leading to a collapse of the Milky Way, and an ongoing chain reaction speeding up and out from where we used to exist, until it all falls in on itself, becoming, once again, the singularity that was "before" the big bang. And of course, the only force capable of starting us off on the path to the new creation, a new reality, is Fedor.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

smokelaw1 said:


> It's only going to get worse now that he has had his scary face removed.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and as to the OP, I purchased Shane Carwin off the 10 cent rack in the back of the town pharmacy in 1977. The instructions clearly said that if I placed him in a small dish of water, he would grow to over 300 times his orginal size. Back then, he was a cute little green sponge in what looked like a medicine caplet. He grew, and turned into a real boy. Then, he started training Martial Arts and wrestling, and it turns out sweat is even stronger than regular water, and the blood of his vanquished foes is the strongest growth factor yet! He will likely not stop until he is 43 feet tall, and has such density that he overcomes gravity, and falls through the earth's crust, through the mantel, causing him to bleed HIS OWN BLOOD, which will make him grow EVEN MORE, and then his super-density will cause him to fall through the mantel and hit the earth's molten core. The super-volcano caused by this penetration will cause the earth to implode, the dynamic equilibrium of gravity maintained for billions of years in the solar system will be thrown off, causing planets to circle ever closer, ever faster, faster CLOSER...UNTIL....the solar system collapses into the sun, which, thrown off it's axis by the impact of the accumulated mass of the accelerating solar system, rolls off to it's closest stellar neighbor, Alpha Centauri, leading to a collapse of the Milky Way, and an ongoing chain reaction speeding up and out from where we used to exist, until it all falls in on itself, becoming, once again, the singularity that was "before" the big bang. And of course, the only force capable of starting us off on the path to the new creation, a new reality, is Fedor.


Im Pming my email address to you now, please send me a detailed list of the drugs you do as mine clearly are not adequate compared to yours....

WOW...

I think your right though....:confused05:


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

Too many long days lately, too much coffee...that's about it today.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Carwin was actually backstage with Rob Emerson last event. Rob Emerson sneezed on him and he grew a few inches.

This may also explain it...


----------



## NameChange (Mar 4, 2007)

SigFig said:


> Here's a photo of Optimus, Brock and Carwin standing together... Brock clearly has the size advantage over Carwin.



Damn I bet optimus has a iron chin, and some big guns.


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

smokelaw1 said:


> It's only going to get worse now that he has had his scary face removed.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and as to the OP, I purchased Shane Carwin off the 10 cent rack in the back of the town pharmacy in 1977. The instructions clearly said that if I placed him in a small dish of water, he would grow to over 300 times his orginal size. Back then, he was a cute little green sponge in what looked like a medicine caplet. He grew, and turned into a real boy. Then, he started training Martial Arts and wrestling, and it turns out sweat is even stronger than regular water, and the blood of his vanquished foes is the strongest growth factor yet! He will likely not stop until he is 43 feet tall, and has such density that he overcomes gravity, and falls through the earth's crust, through the mantel, causing him to bleed HIS OWN BLOOD, which will make him grow EVEN MORE, and then his super-density will cause him to fall through the mantel and hit the earth's molten core. The super-volcano caused by this penetration will cause the earth to implode, the dynamic equilibrium of gravity maintained for billions of years in the solar system will be thrown off, causing planets to circle ever closer, ever faster, faster CLOSER...UNTIL....the solar system collapses into the sun, which, thrown off it's axis by the impact of the accumulated mass of the accelerating solar system, rolls off to it's closest stellar neighbor, Alpha Centauri, leading to a collapse of the Milky Way, and an ongoing chain reaction speeding up and out from where we used to exist, until it all falls in on itself, becoming, once again, the singularity that was "before" the big bang. And of course, the only force capable of starting us off on the path to the new creation, a new reality, is Fedor.


After reading that I want to go have sex with a house plant. I don't know why but house plant kinda make me horny now. 

Smokelaw1 didn't you have sex with a house plant one time at work? :thumb02:


----------



## DrHouse (Aug 1, 2009)

Sekou said:


> [email protected] his wikipedia listing him as 6'5 and Bobby Lahsley being 6'1.
> 
> check this video of Shane and Bobby together and you be the judge
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NyATTGruT4


Is it just me or is Lashley not one the same height as Shane but also bgger then Shane? How's that possible when he's supposed to be 2 inches shorter and about 10 pounds lighter? I honestly think the UFC really do exaggerate the size of 
Carwin too much, when these two square down at the weigh in I think Dana white is going to look incredibly stupid (and small).


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

MMAF: where any fighter can be entered into everlasting lore.

We need to hand out awards for posts of the year, because this thread has them.


----------



## Godzuki (Feb 26, 2007)

smokelaw1 said:


> Too many long days lately, too much coffee...that's about it today.


I assume by "long days", you actually mean "voices in my head" and by "too much", you mean "too little" and by " coffee", you mean "anti-psychotic medication"?

Just keep taking the pills and stay away from house-plants for a while and everything should be okay. :thumbsup: :confused05:

(just kidding)


----------



## Stratisfear (Oct 16, 2006)

BWoods said:


> Now to be serious, the UFC has been known to exaggerate some stats before. I can't remember off the top of my head though.


I believe they had Tim Sylvia listed as 6'10" for the Monson fight.


----------



## badboy169 (Oct 13, 2009)

He still needs more growing to catch up to his fists, man the guy has popye hands


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

I could be wrong but the original picture with Carwin and Gonzaga standing together is misleading as well. If i remember right i think Carwin was jumping up and down at the time and not standing straight up which could lead to the size difference. though I would need to rewatch the fight to see if it was true.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

Curly said:


> After reading that I want to go have sex with a house plant. I don't know why but house plant kinda make me horny now.
> 
> Smokelaw1 didn't you have sex with a house plant one time at work? :thumb02:



If you have a dream in your life...do it!

Besides, I mean, orchids, right? Yum. 





Godzuki said:


> I assume by "long days", you actually mean "voices in my head" and by "too much", you mean "too little" and by " coffee", you mean "anti-psychotic medication"?
> 
> Just keep taking the pills and stay away from house-plants for a while and everything should be okay. :thumbsup: :confused05:
> 
> (just kidding)



Awesome. I needed a giggle today. Worked late last night, trained until about 9:30, then watched TV, ate and stuff, didn't get to bed till after midnight, and was up with my daughter at 5. So keep your eyes out for similarly bizarre posts today.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

Absolute gold.
When is the movie based on this thread coming out? It's gonna be awesome!


----------



## TheBestEva (Oct 14, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> In the second pic, with them both postured up, I can see the height difference being about two inches. 6'3" total. Same height as Lesnar.
> 
> 
> There's no way he's 6'5".


Shane has Nike Shox shoes on in this pic and Napao is barefoot too...

If you go back and watch the weigh ins, he puts his shoes back on right when he gets off the scale for the staredown... combine this all of the varying numbers that are given out about his height, and I think we have a case of a severe insecurity folks.

Poor Shane will drive himself mad trying to measure up to these legitimate BIG HW's sizes.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

Glad you guys took this topic and ran with it. Not sure how you guys would respond. There are some real serious posters sometimes that like to argue just for the sake of arguing. 


Good to see a little humour in here once in a while.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Ryan1522 said:


> Glad you guys took this topic and ran with it. Not sure how you guys would respond. There are some real serious posters sometimes that like to argue just for the sake of arguing.
> 
> 
> Good to see a little humour in here once in a while.


There are not serious posters on here who argue just for the sake of arguement, that is the craziest thing i have ever heard! Where do you get off!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Nike shox give you two inches????:confused02:

*runs to mall to buy a pair*


----------



## TheBestEva (Oct 14, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Nike shox give you two inches????:confused02:
> 
> *runs to mall to buy a pair*


They give you a solid inch or inch and a quarter depending on the model.. I've owned quite a few pairs.

-edit-
when did I even imply they gave you two inches though???


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

TheBestEva said:


> They give you a solid inch or inch and a quarter depending on the model.. I've owned quite a few pairs.
> 
> -edit-
> when did I even imply they gave you two inches though???


 
You dodnt but i thought one was 6'3 and they has Carwin at 6'5so I figured the shoes gave to inches....

See that thur, I used that thur math they taught me in school....

You didnt imply:thumbsup: Partly I was making a joke cuz I hate being 5'8


----------



## TheGreenMachine (Aug 19, 2009)

DrHouse said:


> Is it just me or is Lashley not one the same height as Shane but also bgger then Shane? How's that possible when he's supposed to be 2 inches shorter and about 10 pounds lighter? I honestly think the UFC really do exaggerate the size of
> Carwin too much, when these two square down at the weigh in I think Dana white is going to look incredibly stupid (and small).


Lashley's around 255 for fights, but I am sure he is much heavier between them. We also don't know if this is before the Gonzaga fight for Shane, so he maybe a little lighter. 
Plus, how you look is physique based and height based. Its an illusion in essence. By "illusion", I mean someone of similar height and weight could look totally different than someone else based on their structure. 

Lashley has a lot more muscle on him than Carwin, especially in the arms so of course he is gonna look bigger. Carwin has some high insertions for his biceps while Lashley has pretty low ones, so it makes him look even bigger. When they zoom in though, its not near as big of a difference though. I am pretty sure Lashley would look of similar size to Lesnar too, even at a smaller weight just because of his structure and height.


----------

